# Bessacarr control panel question



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi all took the plunge and picked up our new, to us
Bessacarr E760 
was finding the room in the Lunar H590 a little cramped, No problem with the bessy, Loads of space
First problem is that on the control panel there is a button for AUX (auxilary )
When I press it all that happens is a small light above the control panel comes on, Is that it ? or is there some other functions it serves
Alan H


----------



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

is it for switching the charger from leasure battery to engine battery


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

No I have found that one
There is 
1-panel on /off
2-battery position Van/Habitation
3- water pump on/off
4- Aux ????


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

On our Autotrail it turns on the exterior light over the door 8O 

Barrie


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Alan,
I have a Bess 760E and its for chargeing the engine batteries.

Mike


----------



## 120843 (Feb 28, 2009)

I believe that the AUX switch is for the light above the entry door. this is our works


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Alan,
If dont find out PM me and I can find out for you on Monday, 
many thanks
Andy


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for offer of help Andy
I think it is as cartref gas said and as suspected that it does just put the light on adjacent to the control panel

It seams to me that when they designed the panel they put a spare switch there but didn't know what to do with it :wink: 

Alan H


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Alan, the switch is to control anything that the motorhome manucturer requires switched, but most have it control a light, but as you have identified this is at high level.
It does make more sense if the remote control (option) is used.

I hope this helps a little??

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone 
Job sorted

Alan H


----------

